# rt2860.bin?

## pdr

Just installed the spanking new gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1, which I've been waiting for a while for Ralink RT3090 support. Driver gets loaded but dmesg filled with a bunch of:

```

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2860.bin'.

rt2860pci 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting rt2860.bin

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware

(and when I manually try to start I also see:)

firmware.sh[9693]: Cannot find firmware file 'rt2860.bin'

```

And I don't find any firmware ebuild I would hope for such as "net-wireless/rt28-firmware" (there are ones for rt73 and rt61 - the latter masked).

Any idea where I can get the approporiate firmware and where to install it?

----------

## eccerr0r

You can download ralink firmware directly from ralink's site... but don't take it from me as gospel that this is the right solution, I'm still working on trying to get a similar problem resolved... 

The kernel will look for firmware in /lib/firmware I believe.

----------

## DONAHUE

recommend using the staging driver as a module, not the built in. delete the built in to avoid interference. as I remember compiling the staging driver brought in the firmware.  

http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 and download firmare to /lib/firmware if my memory is false.

disclaimer: I am on kernel- 2.6.34 and have rt2860's and 2870's, no 30x0's. For these combinations the builtin rt20xx still fails and the staging works.

----------

## pdr

Got the firmware installed and that stopped those errors. Last I had checked the Ralink's drivers would not compile when I upgraded to 2.6.31 - when I get a chance I'll try the february build for the rt3090.

----------

## hossiken

using built in kernel driver (kernel 2.6.36-r5) ... downloaded the firmware v26 ... created folder /lib/firmware and droped the .bin in... ifconfig wlan0 up (no errors) and now i can iwlist scan and it shows all the AP's in my hood  :Smile: 

very happy... now to configure this thing  :Smile: 

----------

## dugomierjj

 *hossiken wrote:*   

> using built in kernel driver (kernel 2.6.36-r5) ... downloaded the firmware v26 ... created folder /lib/firmware and droped the .bin in... ifconfig wlan0 up (no errors) and now i can iwlist scan and it shows all the AP's in my hood 
> 
> very happy... now to configure this thing 

 

Thanks for your post, it helped me to solve the same problem on my eeepc 1000he under debian squeeze

Romain

----------

## dugomierjj

Another solution for debian users : install the package firmware-ralink (but you need to add non-free in your /etc/apt/sources.list)

----------

